# saturn sky



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

clicky like you likey!

id rockit... RWD 170 hp,162lbs tq nice looking, never rust...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Elise mega rip-off.  I always knew GM had no design talent, they have to rip off everyone else....


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

looks ok, BUT, its a saturn. so that ruins it for me. id have to see some exrtraordinary track test to be convinced to buy one.


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

also to be named the Pontiac Solstice. 

Saturn is also copying the Cobalt car and making it thier own.


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

HEY,
That is Not Nice to say the Saturn is a CopyCat Elise ripOFF!
That would be suggesting that Saturn/Toyota partner are making a cheaper 
Lotus Elise..  
-
OH! UH Wait! The Elise Does use the Toy 1.8 4cyl! So I guess the Saturn 
is the same way, without Carbon Fibre.. :thumbup:


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

Opel Speedster too


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

I guess I dont see the resemblence in the Opel and the Sky/Solstice


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Tha Sheep said:


> I guess I dont see the resemblence in the Opel and the Sky/Solstice


Then you must be blind. The Opel is a touch more square, but the lines are very similar. Same way the C4 corvette is similar to the C5. The C4 is more square, but you can see it belongs to the same family.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

General Motors is, General Motors does. GM will need a solid decade of building superior cars to regain market share. As for this car, I'll take the Miata over it any day of the week.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

see, i see the general as trying to turn saturn upscale... this car is going to be huge if it sells for cheap enough... id rock it over a ford miata anyday...


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

i think its pretty different from an elise, both the saturn and pontiac versions look hot, i would definitely buy this car as it is supposed to start out under 20 grand!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

one big notable difference... you could have the sky AND solstice for the 40 grand an elise costs...


----------



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

The saturn sky is supposed to be cheaper than the Solstice. The base model of the Solstice is the same price as the skys best model. I think the car is nice, or maybe thats because I work at saturn :thumbup:


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

BlankgazeX said:


> see, i see the general as trying to turn saturn upscale... this car is going to be huge if it sells for cheap enough... id rock it over a ford miata anyday...


Maybe wait until you get to test drive it first. Sure GM has made vast improvements in the quality of their cars lately, but I'll bet that it still drives like a GM. Tried, tested and true!


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i think nissan needs to bring back the 240sx to compete with this. :thumbup: 

i'd rather have a miata though, all other things equal...smaller is better! 

even though mazda is owned by ford, mazda still desighns cars on its own. the only difference is that the companies readily share R&D. mazdas dont really share that much with fords, its pretty clear if you look at them side by side.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Tavel said:


> mazdas dont really share that much with fords, its pretty clear if you look at them side by side.


except engines transmissions and platforms... :thumbup: a mazda 3 5 door and a focus zx5 look nothing alike... and a mazda 6 and ford mondeo.... couldnt be farther apart... heck if i saw a b3000 and a ranger near each other i wouldnt even think both were trucks... the ford escape looks mare like a ferarri then a mazda tribute...

should i keep going...?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> except engines transmissions and platforms... :thumbup: a mazda 3 5 door and a focus zx5 look nothing alike... and a mazda 6 and ford mondeo.... couldnt be farther apart... heck if i saw a b3000 and a ranger near each other i wouldnt even think both were trucks... the ford escape looks mare like a ferarri then a mazda tribute...
> 
> should i keep going...?


i was thinking more of the two mazda specialties, the miata and RX8. i know the others share engines and sometimes chassis'seses (how the hell do you pluralized "chassis"?). sorry for not being clear :cheers:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Tavel said:


> i was thinking more of the two mazda specialties, the miata and RX8. i know the others share engines and sometimes chassis'seses (how the hell do you pluralized "chassis"?). sorry for not being clear :cheers:


 i was wondering what you were smoking... you're right, those 2 are specialized, bet they are so low volume... abd i believe the plural form of chassis is chassis... like moose yknow!


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah the mazda truck and the ford ranger are obvious, then ford builds the engine for the tribute. and mazda may go its own way with the miata and the rx-8 but since ford owns it, it can make a ford rx-8 come out next year if it wants to


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

But what's the novelty in owning a Saturn? Having an exotic, imported, British sports car (and I mean, a TRUE sports car) will not compare to owning two American sport cars.


Blank, is the Mondeo the european version of the 2-door contour?


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

BlankgazeX said:


> id rock it over a ford miata anyday...


Even with the extra 300lbs. to haul around?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Miata screams female. We'll see if this one turns into more of a man's car. Like Dodge, but maybe not quite that extreme.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

wildmane said:


> But what's the novelty in owning a Saturn? Having an exotic, imported, British sports car (and I mean, a TRUE sports car) will not compare to owning two American sport cars.
> 
> 
> Blank, is the Mondeo the european version of the 2-door contour?


the novelty is that you have an affordable sports car from just an economy car maker that will be faster and look better than a lot of exotic, imported cars


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wildmane said:


> But what's the novelty in owning a Saturn? Having an exotic, imported, British sports car (and I mean, a TRUE sports car) will not compare to owning two American sport cars.
> 
> 
> Blank, is the Mondeo the european version of the 2-door contour?


its HALF the price!!!


and yes id still rock it with the extra 300 lbs... miata = teh girly car...

mondeo is the 2 or 4 door contour....


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

BlankgazeX said:


> miata = teh girly car


So is a Mini then. But I'd take both over a Saturn Sky or any GM product for that matter. In fact most of the world's auto journalists would do the same. Just read the reviews. Or better yet, drive and compare.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Ranex said:


> Miata screams female. We'll see if this one turns into more of a man's car. Like Dodge, but maybe not quite that extreme.


Too bad your pursuit of manliness is keeping you out of one of (if not the) finest entry level sports cars ever.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah the miata is a girly car and it may be lighter but it also has a smaller engine. the worlds auto journalists have already anticipated great things about this car


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sukebegigi said:


> So is a Mini then. But I'd take both over a Saturn Sky or any GM product for that matter. In fact most of the world's auto journalists would do the same. Just read the reviews. Or better yet, drive and compare.


reading the reviews of a car that is not yet produced huh? wow, that seeing into the future thing, is that new for ya? ive driven a miata... they are underpoweed an WAY to small... if i wanted that kind of derive id have bought a mr2...


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

BlankgazeX said:


> reading the reviews of a car that is not yet produced huh? wow, that seeing into the future thing, is that new for ya?.


No. Not at all. Actually the bottom line is that GM products just don't do it for me. And it's likely that in the future, this view will not change. I will say that this stategy of improved product is a good first start for GM. Too bad it'll take more than a decade to regain it's customers. Assuming that they will be able to do it that is.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> No. Not at all. Actually the bottom line is that GM products just don't do it for me. And it's likely that in the future, this view will not change. I will say that this stategy of improved product is a good first start for GM. Too bad it'll take more than a decade to regain it's customers. Assuming that they will be able to do it that is.


if u want to spend twice as much on a similar car like an s2000 or an elise, or buy a small girly-car miata, then u can. this car is obviously bad a$$, it starts out under 20 grand, its rwd, its a 2 seater, hard top convertible, looks great, i could go on but it will also use an improved version of gms ecotec engine which is already said by many auto-journalist to be a very reliable engine. this version is a 2.4 litre instead of a 2.2 and produces 175 hp, which is very efficient too.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

sicksilver99 said:


> if u want to spend twice as much on a similar car like an s2000 or an elise, or buy a small girly-car miata, then u can. this car is obviously bad a$$, it starts out under 20 grand, its rwd, its a 2 seater, hard top convertible, looks great, i could go on but it will also use an improved version of gms ecotec engine which is already said by many auto-journalist to be a very reliable engine. this version is a 2.4 litre instead of a 2.2 and produces 175 hp, which is very efficient too.


I hear ya. I guess I've just never flown the American flag when it comes to cars. The muscle car era never did it for me, the 80's were an undeniable disaster while the 90's were boring. The beef has been tainted for me for to long. With cars like the C06 Corvette, the new Cadillacs and the new Ford Mustang there's proof that the US car builders can rise above mediocracy but I'll never appreciate the whole big displacement thing. As for making smaller cars (under 5 litres), well we'll just have to see then. And maybe the Saturn Sky is a good start.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I would never buy one with a saturn badge. It's funny how GM can make the same car and brand it with one of their fuggin 20 or so different makes and yet it's all about what dealer it's sold at.

As a Pontiac, yes, as a Saturn, Hell no.


----------

